# Albino similis fry



## manini (May 12, 2005)

Hi. Just wanted to share some photos of my fishes. Hope you guys enjoy them.


----------



## 3kgtchic (Apr 16, 2010)

so cute


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

i have never seen an albino similis before!!!! they are so cool looking!!!!!!!


----------



## manini (May 12, 2005)

Thanks, I've been working on them a while now. Finally got a few colonies going.


----------



## cichlid4lyf (May 12, 2010)

wow nice fish. *** kept and bred the normal similis but have never came across a albino one.
you need to send me some to australia. :wink: 
pleasee.

cheers,
phil


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

definately cool :thumb:


----------



## Barra-aquariums (Dec 18, 2010)

that's a nice looking one...and what kind of breeding tecs, did you use? if you can tell!!


----------



## Furcifer158 (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice. Do you ship :wink:


----------



## baslozer (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, that is a great looking similis, i have a large colony of the regular ones.
If you have some to ship PM me please, i would love to own some of those..


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

you can make some money on them fish for about 6 months to a year.
I have never seen an albino similis.

Not alot of albino Tanganyika cichlids out there.

brichardi/daffodils.
couple tropheus types.
julidochromis.

can't think of any others.


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Forgot.
cyprichromis and paracyprichromis.


----------



## thefishdaddy (Nov 7, 2002)

Tirzo,

This is the guy that I mentioned to you who had the albino similis and thank God he is doing very well with them.

Manini,

if you are interested in shipping PM me.

Chuck


----------



## tirzo13 (May 26, 2004)

Mateo!
My brother!
Hook me up with some when you get some!
i gotta have these fish!


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Breed Breed Breed! One could make the argument that an Albino is not natural but, of course they'd be wrong. This is quite rare (I assume cause I've never seen it!) can't wait to see how they turn out (Actually white? and if so, where?).

But it would be cool to have these in circulation.


----------



## congo1040 (May 4, 2008)

Nice


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow those are really cool!

Finally have a small group of regular similis and now I see these, really? This hobby never gets old, there is always something you want to try out.....and the hunt begins!


----------



## baslozer (Aug 22, 2010)

Dude those look so cool< when can i order some?? Do you ship? I also have a huge colony of the regular similis, but i would love those??


----------



## shon982 (Jun 18, 2010)

beautiful fish! you should be very proud of them
I don't think there has ever been any records of albino similis

post up on "The cichlid room companion forum" if you get a chance 

send some to australia 
... you'll have to pretend they're occies or something since they're not allowed to be brought in


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

BioG said:


> Breed Breed Breed! One could make the argument that an Albino is not natural but, of course they'd be wrong.


 :lol: A *rare *occurrence of albinism is natural. Line breeding for the trait is heavy handed human intervention. Is it unnatural? Well- only as much as any of our other line bred pets (race horses, greyhounds, eg).

These are pretty fish though- congrats on the spawn! :thumb:


----------

